# OpenXchange....kostenlos oder nicht?



## WorldRacer (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich nun durch das Netz gewuselt und einige Mailserveralternativen für den Microsoft Exchange Server gesammelt. Fakt ist, dass unser MailServer ein Server sein soll, der folgendes kann:


 Globale Emailverwaltung (mehrere Benutzer für ein Konto) => Würde für IMAP sprechen
 Teamkalender und Aufgabenverwaltung => spricht gegen IMAP
 Globale Adressenverwaltung =>spricht ebenfalls gegen IMAP

Da wir Office Outlook benutzen, möchten wir eigentlich auch eine Exchange-Servervariante für Linux installieren. Da käme dann eigentlich OpenXchange in Frage. Aber ich habe gesehen, dass OpenXchange bei der Installation nach einer Lizenznummer fragt. Es gibt wohl auch die Möglichkeit, den Parameter --no-license zu setzen. Aber was passiert dann? Gibt es Einschränkungen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

